# How closely do you follow the recommended feeding guide on kibble?



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is now 83.6lbs, he'll be 6 months on the 17th. At what point does he need his food increased? It's been a very long time since Ive had a puppy, he's already bigger than most of my dogs were as adults.


Going by the bag of Taste of the Wild - High Prairie. 

5-7 months
60-80lbs - 4 3/4 - 5 3/4
80-100lbs - 5 3/4 - 6 3/4

Ive been feeding him 5 cups per day (1 2/3 cups, 3 times per day) since pretty close to 60lbs. He's maintaining an average weekly weight gain of 4-6lbs, usually 6lbs. 

I dont think he looks thin...visible waist, padding on his ribs though they can still be felt easily.
I'll snap some new pictures later this evening, but here's a few of our most recent.








August 6








August 6








July 30th








5 months- 65.4lbs


----------



## GatsbysMom (Jul 20, 2009)

The feeding guide on Nutro (I'm transitioning to Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul) is 3 cups for my dog's size (about 50 pounds).

I feel 2.5 cups instead, because I feed him quite a bit of treats for training.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I never even look at it! I go by the dog's weight and condition, but I always can make a decent guess based on the dog's age, personality, and current condition and size.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Foyerhawk said:


> I never even look at it! I go by the dog's weight and condition, but I always can make a decent guess based on the dog's age, personality, and current condition and size.


Exactly!!! I don't think I've ever read the feeding guide. I can tell by looking at my dogs if they're getting too much food or too little and I adjust accordingly.

Alot depends on the amount of exercise your dog gets and overall health. During the winter months when snow and ice might make it difficult to get them out for a run, I would usually cut their food intake to avoid weight gain. In the summer, I would have to up it some to compensate for the extra exercise.

Puppies are different. They need the calories to grow and develop, but even with puppies, the feeding guide is just that.. a guide. You have to adjust for your dog's individual needs. 

So, the short answer to your question would be, I don't follow it at all.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

feeding guide says feed yogi who is 6 months 3 cups a day. I been following it. But i dont know if i should give him more or less yet.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

According to the Orijen Large Breed Puppy guide, I should be feeding Trent around 4 cups a day. I feed him (59 lbs) 2 1/2 - 3 cups a day, depending on his activity level.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Belle gets 3 cups a day. The bag suggests that ammount for a 60 lb dog, Belle's 110 lbs. Shadow gets 3/4 cup a day. That's the ammount the bag suggests for a 10 lb dog, he's 23 lbs. 

In short...

I definitely don't. lol


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Thanks 

My husband and I have been arguing back and forth all afternoon weather or not his food intake needs to be increased. Knowing obesity can cause him some major trouble with his joints, I dont want Buster over weight. At the same time, I know puppies NEED their calories to grow..and he's certainly growing  ...so I dont want to under feed him.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Your puppy looks great, and adorable. Can I just cuddle with him for about three hours???  

Yeah, I adjust as I go. If he is a good weight, then that's good. Slow growth is healthier too! 

My dog eats less in summer, because where I live going outside in daylight in summer is not pleasant at all. We walk twice as much in winter. It's the opposite for those up North, for example. So, you'll find through his life that it may change here and there.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

He'd be up for a 3 hour snuggle. He loves people, loves to be touched/held...83lbs of lap dog!

The only way to slow his growth would be to deprive him of food...not an option. He's held steady at 4-6lbs per week since he was around 13 weeks old...once we got a handle on his severe intestinal worm infestation.

Spring & Fall will likely be when he's most active. He doesnt tolerate heat well, mid 70s and he's trying to get to his favorite a/c vents. Iowa winters can be brutal so Im not sure how much time we'll be out...though he's going to LOVE the snow. 

A few new pictures. Taken about an hour ago.
Caught him mid step...he doesnt normally place his rear leg like that.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Oh I am not saying deprive him! No way. I mean that overfeeding (which you are obviously NOT doing!) is a bad thing. He looks awesome.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Foyerhawk said:


> Oh I am not saying deprive him! No way. I mean that overfeeding (which you are obviously NOT doing!) is a bad thing. He looks awesome.


That was more to make it clear that Im unwilling to deprive him. He's already lived the life of a starving puppy. When we got him at 9 1/2 weeks he weighed 20lbs and was at least 10lbs under weight. I could feel every bone in his body. The only reason they werent visible was his thick coat. His first bath was awful, he looked like one of the severely neglected dogs on Animal Cops. He was on crap food (Alpo), severely worm infested and, we've since figured out, allergic to corn. I also suspect his litter mates were pushing him around, keeping him from eating....he was the biggest puppy, but so submissive. The night we met him he went belly up before we said a word or were close enough to touch him. He's a very "soft" puppy, very sensitive to my moods...I think that is part of what makes him so easy to handle.

Knowing the condition he came to me in, Im doing everything possible so he never ever feels that crappy again. He will never know any sort of abuse or neglect at my hands...and I will never give him up.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He is a lucky, and beautiful dog! He is the prettiest Saint I have ever seen.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Lucky dog...luckier human. Ive waited for a Saint Bernard for 18 years, since the first "Beethoven" movie came out. It was well worth the wait, he's far better than I ever dreamed possible.

I am so thankful for the way things came together, had anything been different Im not sure what would have happened to my sweet boy. I had no intention of buying a puppy from any sort of breeder, I was looking at shelter pups and had decided on a male yellow Lab. Instead of it being an easy adoption, we were jerked around for the better part of a week. The shelter never returning calls when they said they would. Friday April 24th I glanced through the "pets for sale" ads in several local papers before taking my girls to school. At noon I discussed the listings with my husband and talked to the lady that had Buster. As much as I wanted my Saint pup, I still had my heart set on "saving" a puppy from the shelter. The shelter said they'd call by 4pm, typical of our dealings they never returned the call. Just before 5pm I headed to the bank, by 7pm I had Buster in my arms. The shelter called Saturday afternoon to let us know we could come get the Lab puppy...he's since found a home, none of that litter are still at the shelter.

Had they called, I'd have a 6 month old Lab puppy right now. Buster fits our family far better than a Lab could, Im not sure I have the energy to take on a Lab pup again...


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

It was fate!!!


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I have no other way to explain finding him. His birthday is also my in laws wedding anniversary...

I was looking for a puppy that needed me...Buster needed me far more than the Lab pup did. Had he continued down the path he was on, I have no doubt he would have died. Had he not been treated for the worms (my vet has never seen a puppy as infested as Buster was), I hate to think of him suffering. I already have experience handling food allergies thanks to my 6 1/2 year old...peanut intolerance, she out grew it around her 3rd birthday. 

I am so very thankful we were able to find Buster, bring him into our family and give him the care he needs and deserves. He's an awesome puppy, I cant imagine life without him. He's such a perfect match it seems like we've always had him.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't look at it at all @[email protected]; I just feed as much as they can eat and still stay trim.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't follow it too closely.

The bag says 3/4 cup to 1 1/2 cup for my dog's weight and age yet I only feed 1/3 to 1/2 cup.

She can never finish 3/4 cup and the only time she did, she had loose stool the next day so it was too much for her. This is a very active dog by the way, she gets 1-2 hours of running everyday.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I use it as a rough guide and then adjust accordingly to the dogs needs. Skinny=more calories...too fat=a diet cut. For example when Pebbles was on Wellness Small breed she was eating almost 2.5 cups a day, and still loosing weight (compared to the 1-1.25 c recommended on the bag). That's when I decided we needed a switch, tried TOTW and LOVE it! Now she's eating 1/2-3/4c per day (compared to the 1-1.5 c recommended for her weight). She sometimes even gets a bit less if we are training a lot to make up for all the treats she's getting.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

I agree with the others, you have to go by your dog's body condition and integrate that with the feeding guide. 
I re evaluate my puppy's BCS every other week, and adjust


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Equinox said:


> According to the Orijen Large Breed Puppy guide, I should be feeding Trent around 4 cups a day. I feed him (59 lbs) 2 1/2 - 3 cups a day, depending on his activity level.


I find Orijen's feeding guidelines are always too much. Every person that I know that feeds Orijen feeds a little to a lot less than the recommended. They recommend too much food!

I remember Wellness tends to as well. When I tried Wellness it wanted me to feed Nia 1 1/3 cup when I only feed 1/3 - 1/2 cup.


----------



## milo811 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know how much to feed my pup either. I am feeding him Science Diet (Will be switching to Wellness soon, Orijen is to pricy for me) and have been feeding according to the guide, however, I am wondering whether it is too little. He is 9 lbs, 10 wks old and everytime I feed him it is as if he hasn't eaten in months! He scarves down his food in less than a minute and always gets the hiccups after he eats. I am wondering whether I should feed him more or not. I asked the vet and am feeding him according to how much the vet thinks he should be getting. I do give him about 1 puppy biscuit a day and some small amounts of treats for training. What do you guys think?


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

I got blessed with animals that never overeat, so I put out a lot of food and they eat what they want, and I pick up the rest. WE so love Buster! Our Buster and your Buster.


----------



## SupaSweet777 (Aug 22, 2009)

LuvMyAngels said:


> He'd be up for a 3 hour snuggle. He loves people, loves to be touched/held...83lbs of lap dog!
> 
> The only way to slow his growth would be to deprive him of food...not an option. He's held steady at 4-6lbs per week since he was around 13 weeks old...once we got a handle on his severe intestinal worm infestation.
> 
> ...


OMG he is sooooooooo cute. Can I borrow him furever????


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I feed less than what the bag says. I never follow it. I eyeball my dogs and adjust according to what I see.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I feed Orijen. it says for a dog 45-75lbs 2 3/4 - 3 3/4's. I feed my [roughly] 60lbs dog 2 cups a day. If we do alot of excersise that day (Like the other day we did a 14km bike ride lol) he will get a extra 1/4 a cup and like a chicken back or somthing to keep him going. I still personally feel he could loose a pound or 2 (I need to go weight him). But I dont want to feed him less. And he is a active dog, 1-2 hour bike rides a day, or 2 hour dog park days, agility class and agility training lol


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

I generally start out close to the lower end of the recommended then go from there. If they are gaining too much I cut back more or if they are losing then I bump it up. My one exception is Missy, my border collie/ staffie cross. She gets Acana dog in spring/summer then I put her on the Acana sport in the winter because she is soo high energy that she needs the extra fat in the winter.


----------

